# Making up Kits



## Doug Gray (Apr 17, 2021)

Hey guys and girls.

Tonight I packaged up 3" Machinists Clamp Kits. 







Remember to enter the word "hobby" at checkout and receive 15% off.

Enjoy your shop time









						Kits For The Home Shop Machinist/Tinkerer
					

Kits for the home shop machinist. Hi my name is Doug Gray thanks for stopping by my shop. I'm am the sole proprietor of D. Gray Drafting and Design. I lovingly create all the kits you see here in my shop. Everything from creating the drawing to assembling all the materials and packaging them up...



					d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com


----------



## Boswell (Apr 18, 2021)

Fragile?


----------



## Doug Gray (Apr 18, 2021)

Boswell said:


> Fragile?



With the postal systems the way they are it can't hurt!


----------

